# Drilling an Exo-Terrarium? Experiences with Mistking? Affordable Demineralized Water?



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I just bought a Mistking misting system for a planted terrarium. I have a few questions:

Is it possible to drill a drainage hole in the bottom of an Exo-Terra terrarium? How difficult would this be?

Does anyone have experience with Mistking? It seems pretty good. (This question is a bit late, as I already broke the budget and got one. Ouch! Youtube Mistking. They are very cool.)

Where is the cheapest place to net distilled or demineralized water?

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

The cheapest place for demineralized water is if you install an RO/DI filter under your sink or laundry room. Used about $75 and up Even better is if you know a saltwater tank person. They already have the filters installed. Beg/borrow/steal his water before he/she adds salt. Safeway sells distilled water.
However, our lower mainland water is very good actually. Here in Surrey, our water fluctuates (spring- winter) between 10-15 ppm total dissolved solids (TDS). If you let the chlorine dissipate before misting, I do not believe you would need 0 TDS But, I do not have a terrarium so do not actually know.
Its not difficult to drill glass. You just need a diamond drill bit. However, you can't drill tempered glass. Many u tube videos on the method. Princess Auto sells these drill bits for about $30 for a set of about 4-5 Ebay sells them cheap as well.
Good luck with your endeavour.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I haven't drilled any of my Exo Terras.
But I have used Mistking misting systems on 2 of my Dart Frog vivariums.
They are very good and I have never had a problem with them in the 2 years or so I have been using them.
I get my RO water from Save On Foods.
5 gallons ($3) lasts about 2 weeks in my 210 gallon vivarium.


----------



## dendromad (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes you can drill exo Terra tanks. I've drilled a lot of them 30+. 
Mistking misting system is excellent. I just use aged tap water for mine at home and dechlorinated (through carbon filter) for the 5 systems at work, one pump has run the entire frog gallery at the Aquarium for the past 4 years or so with minimal attention to the nozzles.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

architeuthis said:


> I haven't drilled any of my Exo Terras.
> But I have used Mistking misting systems on 2 of my Dart Frog vivariums.


 Do you use the Mistking on an undrilled Exo Terra? I plan to keep air plants, with a soil-free, rock substrate, but don't want it to fill with water. I was planning to use 3 inches of substrate, and remove the water when it got deep enough to siphon. But drilling a drainage hole on the bottom seems more practical. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

dendromad said:


> Yes you can drill exo Terra tanks. I've drilled a lot of them 30+.


 Any idea where I could get this done? It isnt something I could do myself.



dendromad said:


> Mistking misting system is excellent. I just use aged tap water for mine at home and dechlorinated (through carbon filter) for the 5 systems at work, one pump has run the entire frog gallery at the Aquarium for the past 4 years or so with minimal attention to the nozzles.


 Thanks. I may just go with aged tap water with an occasional flush using distilled water, and see how it goes.


----------



## dendromad (Mar 6, 2011)

TomC said:


> dendromad said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you can drill exo Terra tanks. I've drilled a lot of them 30+.
> ...


Is the tank already set up? If you can get it to Lynn Valley I could do it depending on what size hole you want.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

dendromad said:


> Is the tank already set up? If you can get it to Lynn Valley I could do it depending on what size hole you want.


 I would really appreciate that. Thanks.

I plan to take the present setup down and start over. Any size hole will do, preferably one that will fit a cheap bulkhead to drain into a bucket below. I'll send you a PM in a couple of weeks, if that's okay.


----------



## dendromad (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a drill bit that would do a whole to fit this Slip Bulkhead Fitting Kit (1 Inch) - Bulkhead Fittings & Parts - Plumbing Supplies - Aquarium Supplies - Dry Goods or one for a 1/2"


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

dendromad said:


> I have a drill bit that would do a whole to fit this Slip Bulkhead Fitting Kit (1 Inch) - Bulkhead Fittings & Parts - Plumbing Supplies - Aquarium Supplies - Dry Goods or one for a 1/2"


 Thanks. I was looking at that page last week. My brother-in-law may be able to do it this week. If not, I will let you know.


----------

